# Pool Filtration Sand



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just Heads up, *** been using pool filtration sand for my substrate on all my cichlid tanks, so far so good and it has been more than 5 months... really cheap and good color....

Any opinions?


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Many use it. Very common.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## thefishermann (Apr 24, 2012)

love the stuff and the price


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

50lbs, perfect white ,pre-cleaned, 8.98 a bag lol whats not too love best option for a tank............


----------



## Breno4313 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi do you guys use silica pfs, the stuff i can get it 1mm diameter. It has a nice color he also offered me something called glass bead?? It was 45 a bag compared to 14 for the other.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I love it because its heavy enough that when you vac it, the poop comes right off the sand but most of the sand wont get sucked up also unless your vac head is to close to the bottom. Plus you can easily see the poop and it looks great with a dark background.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Hock said:


> I love it because its heavy enough that when you vac it, the poop comes right off the sand but most of the sand wont get sucked up also unless your vac head is to close to the bottom. Plus you can easily see the poop and it looks great with a dark background.


Ditto, I use an old fashion gravity driven gravel vac tube and can actually dig it down into the sand for quick dips to deep clean along the front edge of the tank.


----------

